# harmony water tank



## Tek (Jul 19, 2008)

Help! Bought an L reg harmony recently and all seemed great until today when I fully filled the water tank for the first time. Water pouring from somewhere on the top side of the tank! Do they have some sort of pressure release valve or is it, as I fear, a split/holed tank? Any help very welcome. :?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

could be the overflow has come adrift!
Richard


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
our 2001 Autosleeper Symbol has an underslung water tank which has a few holes in the top so water drips out when it's full  I have developed a sort of bobbing action as I look underneath every few seconds as it is filling :lol: . 

If I keep filling it the water will just come out of the filler pipe so it may not be a problem - unless it's an inboard tank  

Steve


----------



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,
I picked up a Dorset earlier in the year and found the same first time I filled up. The water tank does have an overflow pipe (so does the waste tank as I found to my embarrassment on a campsite)  this allows water to flow out under the vehicle. On mine you cannot see the overflow pipe just the water 'pouring out' from somewhere around the site of the tank.

As a 'peace of mind check' I emptied the tank and then used a water container to fill up with measured amounts until the water overflowed. If you have the manual it should tell you how much the tank holds. If you can put a similar amount to that shown in the manual before the water flows out its a good chance the tank is ok just the overflow working.

On site etc a don't normally fill the tank to the top but use the 'shout system' I operate the tap and my wife checks the water gauge and shouts at me when to turn the tap off. It works for me but then again after 20+ years I am well trained in doing as I am told  

Regards Colin


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

My M reg does this from the same place. It gave me a real fright the first time. After that, I read something about having a kind of overflow/release (no idea what it's like) to ensure no pressure build up.

There is also something about needing the tank to have this if using a pressured fill system.

I just glance under for when it starts to overflow then I know it's full. Once it's full and this leaves off, it doesn't lose any more water - which makes me think it is supposed to be like this.


----------



## Tek (Jul 19, 2008)

Many thanks to all for the speedy responses - what a great system!
Seems as if Vardy had the same fright but nothing to be concerned about. Thanks all again.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tek it is a pressure release valve ours does the same,

we also fill it till the water starts to come out, then we know that its full

just a little tip, leave a plug in the shower waste, we kept finding the mat wet through and realised it was coming up from the waste tank, 

only found that out after we had tomato soup for lunch :lol: :lol: 

Happy travels

Anne


----------



## Tek (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Anne. Already found out about the shower tray problem - had to fork out 99p on a plug!
Good job I don't like tomato soup  

Many thanks.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Anne - How you emptying waste tank and where? Mine does not drain unless tap on floor, so no chance of draining on sites unless they got 'grate'. Bought a black plastic disposal container but still too high. Thanks! - H


----------

